# 2009 Nissan Altima 2.5S Windshield Wiper Linkage Help



## CSCHWEIZER17 (Feb 10, 2016)

The linkage on my windshield wipers has been disconnecting recently and i wasnt sure why until i noticed that the bushing connecting the linkage has broken. I tried to find a replacement online but was only able to find the Dorman 49449: http://www.autozone.com/1/products/31737-windshield-wiper-linkage-bushing-49449-help-49449.html 

The description says this supports pre-2005 models and i cannot find a bushing that would support the 2009 model. Does anyone know if this bushing would work or do you know what bushing i would need?

Thank you


----------



## SPEEDO (Jun 9, 2003)

I looked at a diagram for a 09 and they only show the whole linkage assy.. not sure if something from a earlier model would work (have not seen your set up) or even if yours will come apart.. sorry I am no help


----------



## CSCHWEIZER17 (Feb 10, 2016)

In case anyone was wondering, I ended up going with the Dorman 49449 and it worked! No idea why the package said it was only compatible up to 05' models. Dealership quoted $500 for the repair and i almost laughed right to their face. $5 for the part and an hour of labor got the job done.


----------

